# These Spaceliner things are everywhere!!!!



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 29, 2013)

Just picked this one up and it looks identical to antques. I have to admit these are good looking bikes! Will look great next to the Strato Flyer.  Will clean up to be near mint.Light works and the box looks like it never had batteries in it. Tires are originals.  Confused on the model, it is base but ends in 46803 which I do not see in the fantastic Spaceliner reference.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 29, 2013)

Daggum....2 in one day and I got an email on a ladies going up for auction from a fellow member this morning.
Its spring and those coveted 7 bar owners are letting go. 
Bob yours looks good too.
Let me know when it goes on the market. Let me at least make a stab at it.

Wow 2 in one day....just unheard of!


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## antque (Mar 29, 2013)

Super bike, maybe we should mate them, start a family LOL, great find, our bike look like twins


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 30, 2013)

Was misreading the model number.  It is a 46943 model. I got mine from a consignment store who had put it on CL. Had been on a couple weeks with no buyers.(of course they said lots of people asking about it) They said it came from an older ladies basement which must not have been damp considering it's condition.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 30, 2013)

*spaceliners*

cool lines.the space age theme is hot now and always.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 31, 2013)

"Considering it's condition"?
If there was water damage I dont see it.
You and antique have 2 really nice condition 7 bars.
And Bob yours is the coveted dual switched model. 
Truly amazing finds.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 31, 2013)

I have to kinda thank antque for me getting mine.  I saw his post on Friday morning and was struck by how good a looking bike it is. I usually only search CL for Schwinns but punched in Spaceliner and this one popped up and it was about 20 minutes away. I happen to be on vacation this week so I get in the car and head over and half hour later I'm heading home with it. So from first seeing it to having it about 2 hours!! Why can't they all be like that. But I guess you are giving up the thrill of the hunt like that.  They said it had been on CL for a couple weeks with lots of people asking about it but no buyers.  As they say better lucky than good. JD  on the condition thing I meant her basement must have been bone dry as there is not a speck of rust on it. Kind of amazing really.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 31, 2013)

Those are the hunts that are more rewarding.
In your backyard. No harm no foul if the trip wasn't productive.
My backyard has squat. Except the ones I'm selling....with the spring banging on the door, you would think the phone would be ringing off the hook.
Swapmeet next weekend in Va. beach so maybe the folks will be out and revived.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrentP (Apr 2, 2013)

Another fantastic find.  Congrats.  If only I could be so lucky


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 7, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> cool lines.the space age theme is hot now and always.




X2!  I'm a Schwinn guy at heart but the lines on those bikes just scream style.  They look like a rocket ship!  Nice find.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey Ozark:

Yes I'm a Schwinn guy too, but could not pass this one up being local and all. I've always admired them but never really thought I'd get one. This is only my second non schwinn bike with the other being a chrome Western Flyer Strato Flyer. Just finished detailing the Spaceliner so when I get the chance will shoot a group pic of them together.


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 8, 2013)

*What is the going price?*

There's one near me for sale. What price do they normally fetch?


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Apr 8, 2013)

*Not much.*



m_fumich said:


> There's one near me for sale. What price do they normally fetch?



If they're stripped like that one, not very much. It is extremely difficult to find missing parts for a bike like that one. There are no reproduction parts being made for Spaceliner bikes, you have to find original parts. Since they are not near as common as Schwinn bikes, that could be quite a chore. You are best to try and find one that is complete from the get-go. A stripped bike like that is probably worth about $50.00, as an educated guess.

Jim.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 8, 2013)

m_fumich said:


> There's one near me for sale. What price do they normally fetch?




m_………..that one near you is missing the essential parts. 
The tank alone is a bear to find by itself complete. Then there is the correct rack. Not to mention the fenders which are different depending on the murray retailer...ie....Astro Flite vs western Flyer vs foremost vs spaceliner. The Spaceliner is exclusively a chromed frame I believe as the fore mentioned have models that are painted frames.
Value on that one near you should be no more than $80.
The Tank alone brings $100 in great condition and complete

$40-75 for the rack.
$20-25 for each fender.

Just saying

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrentP (Apr 10, 2013)

m_fumich said:


> There's one near me for sale. What price do they normally fetch?




Well.... aside from the comments, above, that bike isn't even a Spaceliner.  The incorrect front strut bars are the giveaway.  It's actually a Western Flyer Stratoflyer, and this is what it should look like.


----------

